# Medical School Admission



## SLStudent (Sep 5, 2015)

I am from Sri Lanka and I am planning to enter a medical college abroad, preferably India, Pakistan or Bangladesh. I have 1 B and 2 Cs for my G.C.E (Advance Level). I would like to know find out what good, recognized medical colleges would you recommend in these countries. I did some research on line but I have no way of finding out if these colleges are real or fake. Some colleges are not recognized by its own government and others, so I want to make sure I don't waste my time and money. I think there is no better recommendation than students are currently enrolled in these colleges. In addition, I am looking for a safe environment for a girl as I will be away from any family and relatives in a totally new country. If you could also give me an idea of the cost, that would be great. I thank you all in advance for taking time to read and respond.


----------



## Feline (Jan 14, 2014)

SLStudent said:


> I am from Sri Lanka and I am planning to enter a medical college abroad, preferably India, Pakistan or Bangladesh. I have 1 B and 2 Cs for my G.C.E (Advance Level). I would like to know find out what good, recognized medical colleges would you recommend in these countries. I did some research on line but I have no way of finding out if these colleges are real or fake. Some colleges are not recognized by its own government and others, so I want to make sure I don't waste my time and money. I think there is no better recommendation than students are currently enrolled in these colleges. In addition, I am looking for a safe environment for a girl as I will be away from any family and relatives in a totally new country. If you could also give me an idea of the cost, that would be great. I thank you all in advance for taking time to read and respond.


You can find out about which medical colleges are recognized in Pakistan by using the following link: Pakistan Medical & Dental Council > About Us > Recognized Medical/Dental Colleges

You can apply on the foreign seats allocated specifically for foreign students in all medical colleges in Pakistan. 
But, before you apply you need to get an equivalence certificate for your IGCSE and A-levels. Your equivalence should be a minimum of 60%. Looking at your grades, I think your equivalence will turn out to be above 60%. You can get your equivalence from Inter Board Committee of Chairmen, Islamabad

To apply on the foreign seats in private medical colleges and public medical colleges you will need SAT-II. The subjects for SAT-II should be biology, chemistry, and physics/math. Minimum score should be 550. For some private colleges the requirements might be slightly different i.e. minimum 650 in some subjects or you may need to give SAT-I.

For public medical colleges you need to apply for the Self-Finance seats. http://www.hec.gov.pk/InsideHEC/Div...ssion/PAIRBAGS/Documents/Application Form.pdf (I don't know much about these seats so, you'll have to search a bit about them.)

For private medical colleges you can apply on the seats reserved for foreigners. I'll give you the links for 2 or 3 good private medical colleges. 
- Shifa College of Medicine - -
- Medicine
- CMH-LAHORE MEDICAL COLLEGE

About the fees, I found a quote concerning them from, http://www.pmdc.org.pk/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=iFJ5Hf3BwGA=&tabid=292&mid=845 It's a link from PMDC's website. PMDC stands for Pakistan Medical and Dental Council. Below, is the quote.

"The fee for foreign admission in private or public colleges can be onforeign currency and shall not exceed more than eighteen thousanddollars per annum all inclusive and not even one dollar over this willbe charged on any pretext."

Hope this helps.


----------



## dr__az (Oct 29, 2015)

Do you want to study only in abroad countries like India, Pakistan and Bangladesh. What do you think to study in Europe which gives you so many more benefits. Think about it and let me know i can help you get through being in the same field and have been in your situation before.


----------



## Texila (Mar 4, 2019)

Hi,

Now a days many students head towards countries like Caribbean to pursue their medical education. Why don't you try going to Caribbean medical schools?


----------



## shanelowney (Jan 23, 2020)

*Caribbean Medical University* of St. Vincent and the Grenadines is the best for medical studies. They provide direct admissions to all medical students with many on-campus facilities.


----------

